# Looking to become a Yak fisherman.



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

As the title says, I'm looking to do some fishing next spring/summer from a Kayak. I do not own one yet, looking to buy one come income tax time. 

I've never owned a boat or any sort of watercraft before, spent very little time floating on anything but a pool raft or rental john boat, lol. All I know is I'm sick of being stuck on the shore and want to be ON the water, or able to reach those grown over honey holes not accessible on foot. I certainly wont have the funds in the near future to make the investment on actual boat, I should have roughly $500 or so to spend, so a Yak seems like a good option. 

Anyways, what I'm looking for with this thread is any information you can contribute. A link I can read up on water safety, the do's and don'ts of it all, what to look for in a kayak for a newbie, or even some good bodies of water to get a feel for it. (as I obviously wouldn't want to just buy one and launch off into a rapid river... lol) 


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well cool deal, man. There are ALOT of choices for kayaks. Even in your budget, you can get a great kayak for $300, and then gig up with paddles and lifejack, etc...with any remaining money.
If you get a chance, Dick's or Gander Mountain usually have some great deals on kayaks right after Christmas. Maybe you can get some 90 days same as cash or soemthing, i dunno.

Here's a couple of articles to get you started. If you Google "Jeff Little" or "Drew Gregory" and kayaking, those are two guys who have written alot of articles and info.

Have fun on the water!!!!!

http://www.blueridgekayakfishing.com/kayak_fishing_basics.html
http://www.blueridgekayakfishing.com/kayak_fishing_exploration.html

And here's another website just for kayak fishing:
http://www.kayakbassfishing.com/


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Well cool deal, man. There are ALOT of choices for kayaks. Even in your budget, you can get a great kayak for $300, and then gig up with paddles and lifejack, etc...with any remaining money.
> If you get a chance, Dick's or Gander Mountain usually have some great deals on kayaks right after Christmas. Maybe you can get some 90 days same as cash or soemthing, i dunno.
> 
> Here's a couple of articles to get you started. If you Google "Jeff Little" or "Drew Gregory" and kayaking, those are two guys who have written alot of articles and info.
> ...


Awesome links, thanks man.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this the fastest growing recreation in America, or what?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd suggest that you not buy from Basspro. I've painfully discovered that I payed waaaay to much on my first two kayaks there. 

Just visited D&D outfitters in Forest Park today, he has a wide assortment at pretty good prices with a bunch of accessories if you decide to pimp your yak. 

I've also spent some time talking on the phone to the nice people at Great Miami Outfitters. That's another paddle shop you can go take a look at some yaks and ask questions.

I own a pontoon and have to say I really prefer to fish from the yak. Nothing like being that close to the water.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was in the same "boat" about 3 years ago. Getting a kayak was literally the best fishing investment that I think I have ever made. No more shore dwelling for me. No trailer backing, no gas-sucking outboard, easy transport, easy storage, you will not regret the decision!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Getting a kayak was the best decision I've made in a long time. Check out the future beach trophy 126 at dicks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

IMHO a kayak s BETTER than a "real" boat for many of the places I like to fish. There is just no other way to get there. I love fishing next to guys in big bass rigs and I am pullin out pigs from way up where they can't get to


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I loved mine. Was some of the most enjoyable time spent on the water. It also makes you simplfly your approach. It makes you a better at what ever approach you chose because your pretty much limited to the amount of tackel you can carry or are willing to lose with an unexpected roll over.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Check craigslist. some good deals on there. Go to your ODNR district headquarters and get safety rules for boating and maps of your local waters. you can also get them off the ODNR site.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Being in a yak has never held me back from bringing gear, lol.at my worst I'd have 3 rods, carry two of them inside the sot, which is a major selling point btw. I'd also carry the same amount of tackle as in my bassboat, cooler, dry bags with clothes, stove, coffee pot, mp3 player with speaker. If you think that's bad you should see my buddy daddy Dave, last over night trip he had three different stoves, we had shrimp as a snack, electric chainsaw for firewood, electric blender for Margarita's two shelter's, hammock and much more.

I've gotten better with gear, but never think a yak will limit what you can do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Being in a yak has never held me back from bringing gear, lol.at my worst I'd have 3 rods, carry two of them inside the sot, which is a major selling point btw. I'd also carry the same amount of tackle as in my bassboat, cooler, dry bags with clothes, stove, coffee pot, mp3 player with speaker. If you think that's bad you should see my buddy daddy Dave, last over night trip he had three different stoves, we had shrimp as a snack, electric chainsaw for firewood, electric blender for Margarita's two shelter's, hammock and much more.
> 
> I've gotten better with gear, but never think a yak will limit what you can do.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Carrying lots of stuff is okay. But to me the challenge is not to see how
much I can carry but how little.

In the 1970s and 80s I made quite a few canoe trips in Ontario, many of
them solo. This was my version of Thoreau's Walden -- an effort to 
discover what one needs rather than merely wants. Along the way I studied
wilderness navigation (no gps in those days), backpacking (in Baja, sea kayakers are called "wet backpackers"), diet and nutrition, and no end of woodcraft. Over time I cut my boatload of stuff by maybe half with no loss of comfort whatever. Range and ease of travel increased dramatically.

Reducing bulk and weight is a fascinating and rewarding project. As light-traveling backpackers say to those sweating under huge loads, "I carry everything you do, but I carry it in my head."

Jim


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I would suggest lots of online research. The SOT(sit on top) is preferred by most fisherman. There are three key features to look for: weight, capacity and width. Look for a weight under 50lbs for ease of carrying and hauling. Most manufacturers exaggerate capacity; if it says 250lbs it will probably hold more like 200-220. Look for a width of at least 30" for added stability. I purchased a Malibu mini x through Cabelas for $550 including shipping. I toss it in the back of my small suv and can carry it easily with one hand via the side handle. I carry my rod and tackle with the other and can launch anywhere. Figure an additional $150 for a seat and paddle.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

With no disrespect to Tbomb55, I wouldn't worry too much about weight. You only care about that for a few minutes a day... Loading and unloading. My new WS ride 115 is listed at 74lbs. No worries. I have a 15 ft boat that comes close to 80 lbs and I manage to load and unload by myself. I am never thinking about the weight once I am on the water 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

olderfer said:


> Carrying lots of stuff is okay. But to me the challenge is not to see how
> much I can carry but how little.
> 
> In the 1970s and 80s I made quite a few canoe trips in Ontario, many of
> ...


You certainly have the right mindset, Jim. Light is right. I too, am a disciple of Emerson and Thoreau. Nature will provide, if you let it.
It took me 20 yrs. to whittle down to an efficient load. 
I took several large parties for weeklong trips to Algonquin around 30yrs. ago. We took everything, including the kitchen sink. We had a great time, but at the expense of time and effort. Today, we travel fast and light, but just as comfortable as ever.
Over the years I've learned that, after being warm, dry, and well fed, everything else is a negotiable luxury.
If you can carry 40lbs. xtra in your yak, you can go anywhere, and fish too.
May you continue to be rewarded with a lighter boat and great earthly adventures.--Tim..............................................................................................................................................


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I got to say I love "gear" and options. That is one of the things I enjoy about my yak, the ability to to have the essentials  available when I'm on the water. 

With that said, I appreciate this bring only what you need concept. I could learn a thing or two from this perspective. Makes me rethink a little about what I "need" to pack. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

You also need the right sized paddle. If you stand it up next to you and reach your hand up, the tops of your fingers should just go past it.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow said:


> You certainly have the right mindset, Jim. Light is right. I too, am a disciple of Emerson and Thoreau. Nature will provide, if you let it.
> It took me 20 yrs. to whittle down to an efficient load.
> I took several large parties for weeklong trips to Algonquin around 30yrs. ago. We took everything, including the kitchen sink. We had a great time, but at the expense of time and effort. Today, we travel fast and light, but just as comfortable as ever.
> Over the years I've learned that, after being warm, dry, and well fed, everything else is a negotiable luxury.
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> I would suggest lots of online research. The SOT(sit on top) is preferred by most fisherman. There are three key features to look for: weight, capacity and width.


I couldn't disagree more. Those are definately things to consider, but no where near the three KEY features, in my opinion.

Hull design is my key feature....as in how it's going to paddle. MOST sit on tops are designed for flat water and perform poorly on moving water.
After that I'd be looking at things like how the top of the boat is designed, the material, the location of the scupper holes...
BTW, I've had plenty of buddies who have watched their boat fail at the location of the scupper holes....if you hit rocks with the bottom of your boat and the scupper are not recessed enough....it WILL start to crack at the hole.

I guess weight would figure in somewhere, Capacity is overrated. And I disagree completely on width. The wider the boat the harder it is to paddle.


----------

